# teaching Chow related forms



## marlon (Aug 11, 2008)

I see a great variation in the way we do our forms with in the Chow related arts.  What i have noted is that the ogenerations closer to the founders or those who trained within a closer lineage to the founders tend to have students who do thier forms with a more crisp almost militaristic cadence.  so, how do you teach forms:  emphasisizing postures around transition moves; emphasizing application (one set or many variations); emphasizing a 'realistic' movement to simulate fighting; emphasize timing and movement of limbs and center; not teaching the next move until the current one is absolutely bang on; teach the form loosely and correct more after they know the whole sequence?  All of this together?  what do you find the best way to teach forms and for what results?  i was taught by my first kempo teachers to teach forms emphasizing five points: precision,timing,speed, power, and presence.  Yet not much of breathing and application and actually little of timingto tell the truth.  Is it better to save the multiple application stuff until after black belt?  Or give the student everything now!!? Does it change depending on the rank of the student? your thoughts are appreciated

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 11, 2008)

I teach forms broken down by individual movements before teaching and refining the transitions between the movements. Everyone picks up things a bit different, so the trick for me is finding the best avenue to convey the purpose for the movement being processed.


----------



## JTKenpo (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it goes without saying that it depends on the student.  Some students need forms to correct physical draw backs or bad habits and some students see a form and can perform it immediately therefore need more of the indepth bunkai, history, and so forth.  Personally, in general, I believe that under black belt is all about memorization, you need to know how to move before you can analyse why.  By the time one gets to black belt these questions start to be answered by their own experience as well as greater understanding through study and time.  I will say this, I don't believe in holding someone back becuase as a yellow belt they can't perform their first kata as well as a 3rd degree black belt.  I don't believe in perfection only the work and dedication it takes to try and achieve it.


----------

